# Enoly



## Lothar (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi there!

We're a new progmetal group, we will be recording our first EP in the nearest months
We have our first song but it's without vocals right now and is before mastering.
Any input from You guys would be awesome and thanks for Your time spent to hear us out 

https://soundcloud.com/jakubszygulski/enoly-promo-raw-track

also, our FB:
https://www.facebook.com/EnolyBand?fref=ts

Cheers
Jakub


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 19, 2012)

I enjoyed that a lot, it's actually quite refreshing to hear. It kinda reminds of the Metal Gear Solid tunes. 

I'm looking forward to hearing some vocals, so far so good


----------



## Lothar (Dec 19, 2012)

daniel_95 said:


> I enjoyed that a lot, it's actually quite refreshing to hear. It kinda reminds of the Metal Gear Solid tunes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing some vocals, so far so good



Thanks! That's like the fifth time someone says that it reminds them of some older video games tunes 

We have a singing vocalist, I'll hope we will add vocalist in next month.

Cheers
Jakub


----------



## Lothar (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I made a quick trailer before we hit the studio to record our first EP



Sadly, the drums are midi, but the on the actual record we will go the natural route.

Guitars are obviously played through Kemper with profiles made in Aurora Studio. It's a EVH 5150III 50w with Aurora Custom Cabs. They are all awesome and I really recommend to try them out 
We will be making new profiles in the upcoming time with variety of diffirent guitars (from 6 to 8 strings)
here is a zip pack of the profiles:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ezwmfgwdnhuzu86/Lothar's EVH5150 III + Aurora Cabs.zip
I hope You like it 

Cheers
Jakub


----------



## Lothar (Oct 21, 2013)

We have entered the studio to record drums for our upcoming EP

Enoly "Rise" EP Studio Report #1 - YouTube

The drumming itself will be included in the next parts


----------



## Lothar (Nov 19, 2013)

our drummer in the #3 part of the studio session.


----------



## Lothar (Nov 25, 2013)

our bassist at work:


----------



## Djazzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Siemasz Borewicz.


----------

